# how to attached my custom zip pulls?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, so I have custom zip pulls made, but how would one go about taking off the current zip pull (the regular ones that are on all hoodies) and attach mine? Has anyone ever done this? It looks like a screw driver could break the regular zip pull apart, but it all looks hard. any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wire cutters may be easier to remove existing pulls rather than a screwdriver.

You didn't explain how yours are made so can't speak on how to attach them.


----------



## EthanLLK (May 26, 2009)

Just curious, where did you get your zipper pulls made??


----------



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,
so here is what I want to do (I should have explained it earlier)...
lets say this is my zipper, I want to remove the zip pull that says PAC[media]http://www.thegoosenest.com/images/5%20Plastic%20zipper%20OE.jpg[/media]


AND THEN,
I want to replace it with my own custom zip pull (without taking the garment apart).

So can I get special wire cutters to cut off the PAC zip pull, and then how can I put on my new zip pull?

it's a 2 step process.

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Show us a picture of your new pull. Did it come with any attachments?


----------



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

My new zip pull is just a keyring, like just the silver circle loop.

It MAY fit through the zipper pull, but I dont know


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cody said:


> My new zip pull is just a keyring, like just the silver circle loop.
> 
> It MAY fit through the zipper pull, but I dont know


Don't you think you should test a sample before you order?


----------



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

I didnt order anything yet, I'm just saying thats what my zip pull would be (the silver hoop).

Like do the zippers come apart? and out back together?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cody said:


> I didnt order anything yet, I'm just saying thats what my zip pull would be (the silver hoop).
> 
> Like do the zippers come apart? and out back together?


I know, what I am saying is to order a sample first and test it on your hoodie.

Zippers do not come apart. Your pull has to be opened or somehow clamped onto the zipper.


----------



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok, so my pull tab can be cut off, woo hoo!

Now there's the issue on how to attach my new pull tab to the slider. It can't be opened up then??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll save yourself and everyone else trying to help you a lot of time if you post a picture or link of your pull.


----------

